# Any other GB Sense kernels available?



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am just curious if there are any kernels available besides Lean kernel, Dreamkernel, and Ziggy's. At the moment I am stuck on stock kernel because all the kernels I listed cause 10% per hour battery loss when screen is off. I only lose 1% per hour with stock, but is has the slow charging bug and can't be customized in any way. I'm hoping there is one I have overlooked. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

im pretty sure you listed the main three, i can't think of any others. But i would recommend using the Lean Kernel 3.4.0GB test and just set it in battery saver mode with speedtweak.sh. Thats run really well for me


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> im pretty sure you listed the main three, i can't think of any others. But i would recommend using the Lean Kernel 3.4.0GB test and just set it in battery saver mode with speedtweak.sh. Thats run really well for me


That works the best for me as well.


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

Believe me, I would love to be able to run leankernel. It doesn't get along with my phone at all though. I have it on now because of the bugfixes it has, but it doesn't let my phone sleep properly. My options running this kernel are set screen to never go off, enforce a wakelock, or make sure it is plugged in if I have my screen off.

Luckily, I have already spoken with Imoseyon, and he is going to take a look at my issue when he returns to Sense.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> Believe me, I would love to be able to run leankernel. It doesn't get along with my phone at all though. I have it on now because of the bugfixes it has, but it doesn't let my phone sleep properly. My options running this kernel are set screen to never go off, enforce a wakelock, or make sure it is plugged in if I have my screen off.
> 
> Luckily, I have already spoken with Imoseyon, and he is going to take a look at my issue when he returns to Sense.


Try a ziggy kernel, for the time being


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

"icanhazdroid said:


> Try a ziggy kernel, for the time being


See OP. His do the same thing. The only GB Sense kernel that doesn't cause 10% per hour battery loss while phone is asleep on WiFi is the stock kernel. I get better screen off battery life on 3g/4g and that just isn't right.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

I bet if you set the min up to what is it 386 almost all your sleep problems will just vanish as if they never where there at all but I have read maybe 100 threads with the same symptoms and the low cpu setting is the bad guy

sent thru my mister coffee mini


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

"satseaker said:


> I bet if you set the min up to what is it 386 almost all your sleep problems will just vanish as if they never where there at all but I have read maybe 100 threads with the same symptoms and the low cpu setting is the bad guy
> 
> sent thru my mister coffee mini


I saw Imoseyon's tweet regarding this last night and also his xda thread. Not exactly the same issue I am having but definitely gonna give it a shot when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Try installing the kernel twice, I know it sounds weird. On BAMF RC3, whichever imoseyon kernel it came with, I was only getting about a day of battery life with the extended battery. I tried a bunch of different things, nothing really working. I re-flashed the kernel, and I got 40+ hours out of it the next time, and consistently after that. Is this a fix, probably not, but it did seem to work for me.


----------

